# Leaking Beer Tap,



## quantocks (7/12/08)

Hey guys,

tonight I just pulled a full pint, after doing so I noticed the tap was leaking a bit. I moved the handle around various places, still leaking a tiny amount, is there any specific way the two nuts have to be screwed in on top of the tap? 

or what else would be causing it to leak, its just slowly dripping from the tap spout at the moment, so I've unhooked the gas until I can get this fixed


----------



## Sammus (7/12/08)

quantocks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> tonight I just pulled a full pint, after doing so I noticed the tap was leaking a bit. I moved the handle around various places, still leaking a tiny amount, is there any specific way the two nuts have to be screwed in on top of the tap?
> 
> or what else would be causing it to leak, its just slowly dripping from the tap spout at the moment, so I've unhooked the gas until I can get this fixed



What kind of tap is it? How old is it? Could be due for a seal replacement.


----------



## quantocks (7/12/08)

it's only a couple of months old, I have a heap of spare seals and stuff here, I might give that a try later on. It's not like its dripping a huge amount, but enough to notice!


----------



## enoch (7/12/08)

quantocks said:


> after doing so I noticed the tap was leaking a bit. I moved the handle around various places, still leaking a tiny amount, is there any specific way the two nuts have to be screwed in on top of the tap?
> 
> or what else would be causing it to leak, its just slowly dripping from the tap spout at the moment, so I've unhooked the gas until I can get this fixed


Is this a swing top? I haven't had one for a long time but I seem to remember that if the nuts were too tight they would drip.


----------



## quantocks (7/12/08)

one of these suckers,


----------



## NickB (8/12/08)

Haha, I have the exact same problem with 2 of my 5 taps, all as pictured above (as the Qld Xmas Swap participants will attest to)! No idea how to stop the leaks! Luckily, the three on my Kegerator are fine...it's the other two which make the occasional party appearance that have issues....

Would LOVE to find a solution.....

Cheers


----------



## Sammus (8/12/08)

ive got 3 'shirron forward seal taps' about 2 years old that all seem to leak, even when newly cleaned lubed and resealed, i just wiggle the handle and it usually fixes it. I've got a andale floryte thats about 3 years old ive never replaced a seal on and still seals perfectly... which id bought more of them instead of the shirrons, I much prefer them.


----------



## quantocks (8/12/08)

should most taps be the same size? (can i use the font tower and just replace the tap with something better?)


----------



## KHB (8/12/08)

quantocks said:


> should most taps be the same size? (can i use the font tower and just replace the tap with something better?)





Should work that way, might just have to add an adapter depending on which tap you replace it with


----------



## fraser_john (8/12/08)

The seal on those is towards the rear as you probably know if you have pulled it apart. I'd be checking the o-ring on the plunger to make sure it not cracked or damaged, then, check the seal seat, make sure its not pitted or something like that!

I just replaced three of mine like this with Perlick forward sealing taps, the rear sealing ones just gunked up to much, even with careful rinsing after each use.


----------



## quantocks (12/12/08)

I was applying a small bit of pressure and the tap handle base snapped inside, i'm sure it could be fixed but now I need a new tap.

anyone know what type this is or if i can just replace with a better style?


----------



## Jye (12/12/08)

Its called a brumby. If you looking to replace it then I would spend a little extra and get a forward seal tap like a Perlick, they are a hundred times better.


----------



## delbell (20/1/09)

I had one of these taps leaking too from new, managed to fix it by pulling it aprt , then turning the lever around 180 degrees as the pivot part which moves the valve in and out wasnt perfectly round so by turning it around caused it to close further, dont know if all are like this or if mines just cheap crap


----------



## bro_shoppe (20/1/09)

quantocks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> tonight I just pulled a full pint, after doing so I noticed the tap was leaking a bit. I moved the handle around various places, still leaking a tiny amount, is there any specific way the two nuts have to be screwed in on top of the tap?
> 
> or what else would be causing it to leak, its just slowly dripping from the tap spout at the moment, so I've unhooked the gas until I can get this fixed


It's a cheap Indian copy of the Brumby tap, Q. I fixed one today where the seal in the back at the end of the central shaft had unscrewed itself. Just unscrew the back and thread the little dome shaped doovey back on with a screwdriver. You should have received a spare rubber seal with the font.
I could explain better over the phone, if the above is unintelligible. 02 6296 1412.
Regards,
Shoppe.


----------



## new2kegbrew (12/5/10)

Hey guys.
I'm having a similar problem with one of these taps. It's new & I installed it a week ago, and find that i need to have a fair bit of pressure behind it for it to seal, which in turn makes the beer too gassy. Sometimes you can close it half way through pouring a beer & it won't shut off until the beer is overflowing??!! I seem to be wasting a hell of a lot trying to fix this problem. Anyone have any more suggestions? I will try turning the stem 180deg when I get home tonight and fingers crossed that will help!!
Thanks!


----------



## sav (17/5/10)

Do your self a favour and buy celi taps, And you need f.. all beer line.
cheers
sav


----------



## sm0902 (24/1/11)

Afternoon all,

I've been having problems of late with my three beer guns. All of them are leaking from the point where the line fits the gun (see picture).

I have previously cleaned the guns and it seemed to stop the problem for a few weeks.

Any ideas on whether this problem would go away if I bought (and used) keg lube?

Or is it more likely the beer line is due for replacement?


----------

